# Question regarding my new roof (bumpy shingles)



## Harryc (Mar 6, 2008)

I just had a repair done to my roof today where the wood rotted in a small part causing a sag. The plywood was replaced and an barrier was put down. Matching shingles were blended into the existing roof about 4 feet up from the gutter, and about 15 feet across. All plywood underneath this area was replaced. My question is regarding the shingles. Toward the gutter part of the roof the new shingles seem to not lay that flat causing an irregular look to them, especially when you look up at them from close. I was thinking that this might be because its cold, and when it warms up they might lay flatter down than they are right now. Am I wrong to assume that they will flatten themselves out when it gets a little warmer?


----------



## inspectorD (Mar 6, 2008)

Welcome to the campfire. Those shingles will be fine as soon as we have some more sunshine...and less snow and rain. Maybe after the weekend. 
You already knew the answer, your a DIY guy.  Did you have an ice damming issue where water was backing up? If so you need to control the insulation and ventilation in the attic. Go to that forum to post questions...if you do.


----------



## Harryc (Mar 6, 2008)

Thank you for your response. Actually there is no attic. I have a cathederal ceiling with exposed beams. There is a layer of homosoap (sp?) insulation laying on top of the beams, and about 6 inches above that is the plywood. The roofer said that he has never seen that type of insulation used in a cathederal ceiling before. It had to be replaced since it was so punky that you could push your thumb through it.


----------



## inspectorD (Mar 6, 2008)

That's a tough one. Homosote. Yup, that's the old style insulation which was used on the exterior siding when shake siding was installed.  That probably means you will have the same issues later on if you used the same material. My recommendation would be to use Styrofoam closed cell insulation boards ...for next time if you did not already. 

I would wait until you could do the entire roof at once ...some day.


----------

